# How many  stories/square feet before I need an elevator?



## mfelly (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey guys, we're designing a residential apartment building that is 4 story, 11,000 square feet EACH story. But, the ground level will be stores and then the next 3 stories are apartments. Will I need an elevator if the building is sprinklered?? Are there other exceptions? I see some say anything over 3,000 square feet you will need to install one and then others saying no. I'm having some trouble locating an exact answer for this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 22, 2019)

1107.6.2.2 Apartment houses, monasteries and convents.
Type A units and Type B units shall be provided
in apartment houses, monasteries and convents in
accordance with Sections 1107.6.2.2.1 and
1107.6.2.2.2.
1107.6.2.2.1 Type A units. In Group R-2 occupancies
containing more than 20 dwelling units or sleeping
units, at least 2 percent but not less than one of
the units shall be a Type A unit.
Exceptions:
1. The number of Type A units is permitted to
be reduced in accordance with Section
1107.7.
1107.6.2.2.2 Type B units. Where there are four or
more dwelling units or sleeping units intended to be
occupied as a residence in a single structure, every
dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be occupied
as a residence shall be a Type B unit.
Exception: The number of Type B units is permitted
to be reduced in accordance with Section
1107.7.


*1107.7.1.1 One story with Type B units required. At
least one story containing dwelling units or sleeping
units intended to be occupied as a residence shall be
provided with an accessible entrance from the exterior
of the structure and all units intended to be occupied as
a residence on that story shall be Type B units.*

How do you intend to comply with the above if not using a elevator? Ramps or lifts?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 22, 2019)

"Why" would you even consider "not" putting in an elevator?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2019)

Are there any amenities available to the general public or residents such as a community room?

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.
At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.
Exceptions:
1.    An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:
1.1.    Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;
1.2.    Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or
1.3.    Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).
2.    Levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> "Why" would you even consider "not" putting in an elevator?



Cost.  Takes up a few sf if space that could be rental income.  Ongoing maintenance cost.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 24, 2019)

If you have all your accessible units on the lowest floor of apartments (2nd floor) the elevator would only need to go to the 2nd floor.

1107.7.3 Elevator service to the lowest story with units.
Where elevator service in the building provides an accessible
route only to the lowest story containing dwelling
units or sleeping units intended to be occupied as a residence,
only the units on that story that are intended to be
occupied as a residence are required to be Type B units.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 24, 2019)

No elevator denies visitors access to friends on the upper floors.


----------



## linnrg (Jul 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Cost.  Takes up a few sf if space that could be rental income.  Ongoing maintenance cost.



me thinks you would get increased rents with an elevator


----------



## mfelly (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks guys! Figured this one out. The bottom floor is going to be classified as a "basement" and then floor number 1 (ground level) will be considered the start of the apartments. No elevator is needed if all ADA stuff is on ground floor.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 24, 2019)

If a basement is it below grade?


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jul 24, 2019)

mfelly said:


> Thanks guys! Figured this one out. The bottom floor is going to be classified as a "basement" and then floor number 1 (ground level) will be considered the start of the apartments. No elevator is needed if all ADA stuff is on ground floor.


Is this a walkout type situation? You can't just arbitrarily deem something a basement...it's a defined term...


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 25, 2019)

A basement is a story!

2018 IBC Chapter 2 Definitions
BASEMENT. A story that is not a story above grade plane
(see “Story above grade plane”). This definition of “Basement”
does not apply to the provisions of Section 1612 for
flood loads.

The apartments will still be started on the 2nd story. Code doesn't use "floor" for this, must use "story".


----------

